# [Grand débutant]Commencer à programmer en C/C++ avec l'IDE Codeblocks



## karabe (1 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà posté plusieurs messages sur ce forum pour savoir comment mieux "comprendre OSX". Il est apparu évident que je devais me mettre à la programmation, ce que je voulais également faire depuis longtemps.
J'ai déjà essayé mais lorsque j'ai installé mon premier environnement de developpement j'ai tellement galéré que j'ai laissé tombé.
Ayant commencé mon apprentissage des CSS recement (je suis graphiste à la base), j'ai eu envie de reprendre la programmation.

Mais voilà, je me confronte à nouveau au même problème : certe j'ai un bouquin qui m'apprend à programmer ("C++ pour les nuls"... oui je sais, j'ai pas fait le meilleur des choix!) mais je n'ai pas de tuto à ma portée en ce qui concerne l'IDE que j'ai choisit : CodeBlocks. Je n'ai trouvé qu'un tuto sur Developpez.com mais il faut quand-même avoir des bases. 

On dirait qu'il faut déjà avoir été dans le bain pour commencer à programmer, pourtant j'ai vraiment envie d'essayer...

Par exemple, à l'ouverture, Codeblocks me demande de choisir mon compileur :

GNU CCC Compiler
Intel C/C++ compiler
SDCC compiler
Tiny C compiler
GDC D compiler

Je ne sais pas quoi choisir ! Please help me.
Je suis sur un imac Intel, mac osx 10.4


----------



## ncocacola (1 Août 2007)

Le meilleur site de tous les temps de toute la vie l'univers entier en mati&#232;re de tutoriaux :
http://www.siteduzero.com/index.html


----------



## karabe (1 Août 2007)

Justement, je suis en ce moment même sur ce site !
Je le connais depuis très longtemps mais j'avais complétement zappé la partie programmation. Je suis dessus et ça a l'air très bien fait. J'ai vu qu'il évoquait même Codeblocks et Xcode.
Je crois d'ailleur que je vais revenir à Xcode si le tuto du siteduzéro est assez bien fait.

Merci pour le lien en tout cas.


----------



## ncocacola (1 Août 2007)

De rien il est vraiment bien fait en plus tous le monde peut poster des tutos même les MacUsers  donc y'en a des bons pour programmer.


----------



## Céroce (2 Août 2007)

Ouais enfin le Site du zéro et Developpez c'est très très orienté développement sous Windows tout ça. 

Moi je dis: www.cocoa-x.com

Les articles datent de quelques années, mais ça reste très largement utilisable. Regarde ce qui concerne le langage Objective-C et sache que Project Builder s'appelle maintenant Xcode.

Reviens ici quand tu auras des questions, c'est à dire dès demain, j'imagine...


Autre site intéressant:
Project Omega


Certes, tout ça ne cause pas du C++, mais
1) Ce n'est pas si éloigné que ça
2) Le C++ c'est caca
3) Le C++ a un intérêt limité sous Mac OS X

Et CodeBlocks, depuis 6 ans que je programme sur Mac, j'en avais jamais entendu parler. Installe plutôt Xcode qui est sur le DVD de Mac OS X (Developper tools) ou téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## karabe (2 Août 2007)

Céroce>Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! Les liens ont l'air super.



> Ouais enfin le Site du zéro et Developpez c'est très très orienté développement sous Windows tout ça.


C'est vrai, mais sur le site du zéro ils ont quand-même fait en sorte que les macusers s'y retrouve. D'ailleurs je suis en train de suivre leur tuto et c'est très bien fait.



> Certes, tout ça ne cause pas du C++, mais
> 1) Ce n'est pas si éloigné que ça
> 2) Le C++ c'est caca
> 3) Le C++ a un intérêt limité sous Mac OS X





> Installe plutôt Xcode qui est sur le DVD de Mac OS X (Developper tools) ou téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple.


Ayant suivit les conseils du site du zéro, je commence par apprendre le C. Qu'en pense-tu ? (perso, ce que j'ai lu m'a poussé vers ce language car je voudrais apprendre à programmer pour mieux comprendre mon système et éventuellement créer de petits programme en rapport avec le graphisme.)

Xcode je l'avais déjà installé il y a longtemps mais j'avais abandonné car je n'arrivais pas à l'utiliser. Grâce au site du zéro encore un fois, j'ai pu comprendre comment il fonctionnais et j'ai rédigé mon premier programme dessus.



> Reviens ici quand tu auras des questions, c'est à dire dès demain, j'imagine...


Vraiment trop fort ! 
J'ai en effet une question mais je n'osais pas la poser alors je suis allé sur macbidouille.
Mais comme tu le propose, voici ma question :

J'ai créé un programme qui affiche simplement du texte via l'instruction "printf". Mais je ne sais lancer ce programme que dans Xcode alors que le tuto explique que pour les windowsiens on peut le lancer dans l'invite de commande. Y a-t-il un moyen de faire tourner ce programme via le terminal ?


----------



## Warflo (2 Août 2007)

Pour des programmes en rapport avec le graphisme, je te d&#233;conseille le C/Cpp sur mac&#8230;
Mais c'est vrai qu'il est bien d'avoir une bonne base de C pour attaquer l'Objective-C/Cocoa, pour comprendre la grammaire du langage et la gestion de la m&#233;moire/pointeur.


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2007)

karabe a dit:


> Ayant suivit les conseils du site du zéro, je commence par apprendre le C. Qu'en pense-tu ?


C'est la porte d'entrée vers les autres langages : C++, Obj-C et Java. Une bonne base quoi ...


> J'ai créé un programme qui affiche simplement du texte via l'instruction "printf". Mais je ne sais lancer ce programme que dans Xcode alors que le tuto explique que pour les windowsiens on peut le lancer dans l'invite de commande. Y a-t-il un moyen de faire tourner ce programme via le terminal ?


Le résultat de ta compilation est dans le répertoire "build".
Pour le terminal <chemin ton exécutable>/nom_exécutable. Pour le chemin, met "." si tu es dans le répertoire en question.


----------



## karabe (2 Août 2007)

Effectivement, je vais commencer par le C pour avoir les bases et puis j'aviserai ensuite.
Les programme pour le graphisme ce n'est qu'un projet à long terme de tout façon...
Merci pour tes conseils !


----------



## karabe (2 Août 2007)

Merci ntx, ça marche !


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2007)

C&#233;roce;4351175 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin le Site du z&#233;ro et Developpez c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s orient&#233; d&#233;veloppement sous Windows tout &#231;a.
> 
> Moi je dis: www.cocoa-x.com
> 
> ...



arrete  d'etre de mauvaise foie, le cpp est tres present sous OSX
avec :

1 l'interface osf mach c++ lite
2 IOkit c++ API
3 Quartz / Carbon Foundation (sur laquelle s'appuie cocoa)

le c++ reste tres puissant et present meme si on aime pas

pour notre ami qu'il commence par le C pour comprendre les system calls
et les allocations de memoire, puis qu'il passe par le cpp ou l'obj-c
ca n'a que peu d'importance execept&#233; le model object et le runtime 


+


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi on parle de Code::Blocks dans ce thread alors qu'il n'est dispo que sous windows et linux 

je sais qu'avec les MacIntel on peut utiliser des programme windows et linux mais bon c'est quand m&#234;me plus simple d'&#234;tre directement sur mac pour g&#233;n&#233;rer des executable mac non ?


----------



## karabe (4 Août 2007)

Si si, il est dispo pour mac (notamment ici)
Je l'ai d'ailleur installé sur mon imac (intel).


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

karabe a dit:


> Si si, il est dispo pour mac (notamment ici)
> Je l'ai d'ailleur installé sur mon imac (intel).


Ah tiens c'est cool !  il n'en parle pas sur le site que j'avais vu 

J'vais l'essayer pour voir


----------



## gypsie (29 Mars 2010)

mal de crâne... j'ai téléchargé Xcode mais celui ci ne veux pas s'installer, un gros point d'exclamation se met devant l'icone de "macintosh hd" est un message me dit que l'installation est impossible "A version of Mac OS X 10.6 was not found.", ça m'agace, je perd patience.
Du coup je me suis tournée vers le site du zéro et ai telechargé le codeblock, mais j'aime pas les trois en un, je suis habitué de compiler via le terminal sous linux, mais sur mon mac ça marche pas, ou bien il faut une équivalence, mais je la connais pas, bref!...
et codeblock ne veux pas compiler, il m'affiche "permission denied" et je comprend pas pourquoi!
(je travaille en C++, et sous linux j'utilise la comande g++ -o) 

aidez moi siouplez, je suis au bord de la crise de nerf alors que la solution est certainement bête comme choux...


----------



## Diablovic (29 Mars 2010)

D'après ton profil, tu es sur Leopard (Mac OS X 10.5) et pas Snow Leopard (Mac OS X 10.6).
Il faut que tu installes Xcode pour Leopard. C'est pas la même version. Le message d'erreur semble pourtant clair.
Et code blocks n'est qu'une IDE et ne permet pas de compiler sans Xcode (enfin surtout les outils de dev qui vont avec, dont g++)


----------



## gypsie (29 Mars 2010)

je ne trouve que la version xcode 3.2.1 sur la site d'apple... où trouver une autre version compatible?? je bug.. (et tant pis si je passe pour ridicule.. )

---------- Post added at 17h50 ---------- Previous post was at 17h13 ----------

mais il est pas possible d'avoir g++ sans forcément xcode??


----------



## Diablovic (29 Mars 2010)

Généralement Xcode est disponible sur les CD fournis avec ton mac.
Quand tu es à la page http://developer.apple.com/mac/ en étant connecté, cliques sur Developer Downloads, de la "Developer Tools", et tu auras accès à différentes versions de XCode, dont la 3.1.4 pour 10.5
Et pour g++ sans Xcode, pas que je sache (enfin même si tu pouvais ne pas installer l'IDE, g++ s'installe avec le même pkg).


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2010)

gypsie a dit:


> mais il est pas possible d'avoir g++ sans forcément xcode??


Y en a qui ont essayé :rateau: Installe Xcode


----------



## Bladrak (30 Mars 2010)

Ça marche pas via macports l'install de g++ et gcc ?


----------



## Diablovic (30 Mars 2010)

```
Please note that in order to install and run MacPorts on Mac OS X, your system must have installations of the following components:

Apple's Xcode Developer Tools (version 3.2.1 or later for Snow Leopard, 3.1.4 or later for Leopard, or 2.5 for Tiger), found at the Apple Developer Connection site or on your Mac OS X installation CDs/DVD. Ensure that the optional components for command line development are installed ("Unix Development" in the Xcode 3.x installer).
The X11 windowing environment (A.K.A. X11 User) for ports that depend on the functionality it provides to run.
```


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Ça marche pas via macports l'install de g++ et gcc ?



instal xcode, xcode c'est plus que les compilers modifiers, c'est aussi tous les headers pour pouvoir dev, ce sont les dev packages que tu trouves sous n'importe quel Unix


----------



## ntx (30 Mars 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Ça marche pas via macports l'install de g++ et gcc ?


Essaie et tu reviendras nous en parler 
Si on te dit d'installer Xcode, pourquoi insister avec autre chose ? :rateau:


----------



## Bladrak (31 Mars 2010)

Ah moi j'essaye pas hein, c'est juste pour savoir


----------

